# Which Paddle



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

I've finally decided to upgrade to a better paddle. From what i've heard, everyone that has made the switch from the viking paddle to another paddle have been happy with their decision.

I'm going to head down to a fishing/camping store this weekend as i've seen that they have a few paddles. Last time i was there they had the waikato.

I've pretty much decided on either the perception waikato or the northwest passage (i think thats what it's called). Is there much difference between these to, which one should i go for? Also how much would i expect to pay for either of these.

I've never tested any other paddle, so i can't really say anything bad about the viking one, but i have noticed that people on the water just breeze past me in their yaks.

Also just a quick question: Does anyone know how much postage for soft plastics from Mo tackle is?

Thanks


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Test as many paddles as you can before you make the decision to buy. Other than the hull, there is nothing as important as your paddle.

Check out this thread for more good paddle selection info:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4708


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

vuki said:


> Last time i was there they had the waikato.


I'm using the Waikato and happy with it, the Canoe Sports Simply Magic [at Anaconda] is similar blade and a fraction cheaper, both have glass shafts.

On the espri you will want a 222cms paddle to be comfortable and you will feel a marked improvement over the Viking paddle with either of the above


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

totally agree with the guys on nthis one. a paddle is your only means of propulsion, unless you employ the now retired ian thorpe and strap him on!

i personally use a perception northwest passage, 220cm paddle, with the long touring blades as opposed to the waikato which is the stumpier, squarer surface-are type paddle. works for me!

i think it a fibreglass/composite handle, and the blades are strong enough to push myself along the mudflats if im too lazy to get out and walk the yak across!

another consideration is that the alloy handles are cold to the hand, while the glass/composite numbers are not. this might not mean much to a northener, but down here its cold in winter, and a paddle thatdoesnt freeze my fingers is a necessity, not a luxury!

whichever the decision, just make sure it feels right, and not too heavy!


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

the waikato is the paddle thats coming with my new kayak. i was ment to ask you guys if its any good.

Jay


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

An experienced kayaker told me the way to measure for a paddle is to stand with one arm raised above your head vertically - place paddle on its end and if your fingertips just reach or are near the top of the blade it is the right size for you.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Polar said:


> An experienced kayaker told me the way to measure for a paddle is to stand with one arm raised above your head vertically - place paddle on its end and if your fingertips just reach or are near the top of the blade it is the right size for you.


Richard I was told that as well, but additionally I found the width of the yak also plays a part.

And for me on my boats below the 220cms size it's very easy to clout the edge of the yak so purchased the 222cms size, since that time various paddlers have use them and found to be OK.

When in doubt I think err towards longer is probably the right choice


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > An experienced kayaker told me the way to measure for a paddle is to stand with one arm raised above your head vertically - place paddle on its end and if your fingertips just reach or are near the top of the blade it is the right size for you.
> ...


Totally agree Richo


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Just a quick word of warning guys , longer paddles are a tad harder to pull through the water and quite a few of our competition kayakers have suffered shoulder soreness as a result , so if you do find that you are getting a sore shoulder , shorten up a bit , below[ i hope ] is a photo of my paddle, i use blades, love em , they give you a very direct feel of the water,,,,,,, no , sorry , no matter how bloody hard i try , i cant seem to get that ides with these photos


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Barry check PMs


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Richo , well fellas i will now try to post the photos i wanted to earlier of the blade paddle


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yeeeehaaaa, at last , it worked, richo your a gem[ opps sorry guys ]


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Bazzoo. Nice paddle. What is it? Nothing like my alloy paddle. Probably would have helped n the currents l pressed thru today.

GJ


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

geejay, mate its a copy of a stealth racing paddle, you have to get used to using them , but when you do , its the only paddle you would use , when you dig it in it really bites in the water, so much so that when you first start using them , they can pull you off the boat if you arnt careful, due to a long history of racing kayaks , i have about 6 of them in various configurations, just thought i would throw in this extra idea on paddels in case someone is interested


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

r they good?

Jay


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah Jay , they are very good, they have all the qualities of the best flat paddles plus they really grip the water, i dont think you would find a competative paddler using anything else, and it works a treat on the espri, they are SUPER light, but are expensive, so as with anything you get what you pay for


----------

